# Winpcsign Lesson #1 How to Create A Outline a Different color over a Filled object.



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Here is the first Lesson on Winpc type softwares,

This Lesson is a basic example of how to create a 2 color Design

The fill being one color and the outline Being a 2nd Color.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jGSmx9zx-w
Thanks
Sandy jo


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Cool Video. Thanks a ton Sandy, when I finally get a round to opening my software this will be very helpful.

Katrina


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Katrina,, 
sometimes visuals are the best to learn by... 

What ever anyone wants to see just ask,, if i can help i will


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I think I'm missing something. When I click the link, it opens a new window of this same page.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

hahaha,,,, , Stephanie,, just testing ya,, lol,,, 

no i goofed it up,,, when i edited my post,,, lol
thanks for pointing it out to me,, 

Should be fine now


----------



## LaylaG (May 5, 2010)

Thanks, I'm considering buying the program and this helps a lot.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Layla, 
Before you purchase,, make sure you have the right cutter for the program,,, 

I know it can work with over 400 cutters,, so it is very likely, you have a cutter that will work..

If you need any more videos tell me what you need,,

The format for Winpcsign creating images to stone, needs to be eps or ai files,,

Those that have this progam will help however we can...


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Yep, Sandy Jo is right... I have this program and LOVE it! Like anything, it felt intimidating when I first installed it because I didn't know where to begin! I was amazed at how quickly I picked it up and learned to tweak everything to my own personal preferences. The tutorials give a great baseline to start with and once you feel comfortable, you can start adding your own personal flair! You'll be designing like a pro in no time!

We're more than happy to help people out in any way we can. That's how much we believe in this software!


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

If anyone is wondering on the Cut 300 if it will work with this software, it will! The Cut 3000 is a rebranded GCC Bengal. I believe it is what Divine Bling is using successfully with the software.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Scuba,,,

I think most of the GCC cutters work with The funtime,winpcsign software.

I know in the drop down menu here is what I see in my program


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> If anyone is wondering on the Cut 300 if it will work with this software, it will! The Cut 3000 is a rebranded GCC Bengal. I believe it is what Divine Bling is using successfully with the software.


Steve is right... I'm using a GCC Bengal with my WPC and I was using a VinylExpress (a rebranded RedSail cutter) with it before and it worked great with that, too! It wasn't even listed in the cutters but I chose the closest one and it still worked!

The Bengal is listed and is what should be selected for people using the Cut 3000.


----------



## novarhinestone (Jan 7, 2009)

Sandy Jo

I have to keep stopping myself from calling you "Grand Master"
I am so calling the sign max guys to advise them to change their tutorial videos with yours!

Thank You!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Mark,, 

You know I only do what I love,, Rhinestones and teaching are my passion..

Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## LaylaG (May 5, 2010)

Thanks for the advice Sandy Jo and everyone. I have a new Roland GX-24 but the software that came with it is quite limited and will only accept ai files that are done on older versions.


----------



## donna26717 (Jan 21, 2011)

I am thinking about purchasing WinPC Pro for my vinyl cutter. Do you recommend this software? I know it is much less expensive that most of the "other" name-brand vinyl cutter software. Almost too good to be true??
Thanks for any info you can provide me!!!!






sjidohair said:


> Layla,
> Before you purchase,, make sure you have the right cutter for the program,,,
> 
> I know it can work with over 400 cutters,, so it is very likely, you have a cutter that will work..
> ...


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Donna, 

This is my software of choice,, right now, for the Rhinestone Transfers, I create using templates.

I love the 2 passes it lets me use to cut the templates.

I also love the seperation for colors, I am very picky when it comes to creating files, so when i get a file from a Client and turn it into a eps file, to cut, it lets me choose, what color I want where,
and then send the Color Seperation to my cutter.
Example if i have a 6 color design, it will seperate all 6 colors for me, to cut 6 templates to create the 6 color Rhinestone Transfer very easily.


There are alot of features I love about this winpcsign2010 software those are just few..


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

donna26717 said:


> I am thinking about purchasing WinPC Pro for my vinyl cutter. Do you recommend this software? I know it is much less expensive that most of the "other" name-brand vinyl cutter software. Almost too good to be true??
> Thanks for any info you can provide me!!!!


It's not too good to be true! WPC Pro is a really great rhinestone design program and it will cut straight to your GX-24!! I highly recommend it!!! You can even download a free trial version to create designs to play with it, but you can't save them or cut them in the trial version.


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey Donna,
I have found the software may have a learning curve for the inexperienced, but with knowledge of your cutter and if it will work with it and videos like the ones Sandy and others are making you will be able to learn to use it. I love mine.


----------



## micromaui-closed (Mar 9, 2010)

Is there a software program that allows you to record your tutorial? It doesnt look like you shot that with a video recorder. Thanks


----------



## donna26717 (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you so much!!!! I did go ahead and buy it and am waiting on it to arrive - can't wait to try it out!!


----------



## micromaui-closed (Mar 9, 2010)

micromaui said:


> Is there a software program that allows you to record your tutorial? It doesnt look like you shot that with a video recorder. Thanks


Yes my friend- it called camstudio.

http://www.camstudio.org/CamStudio20.exe
and its free. Thank you!
-No. Thank YOU!


----------



## Amandazon247 (Dec 2, 2010)

I downloaded the trial version and its not very helpful.. it doesnt do the things the video shows even when I go step by step with the videos.. I think the functionality is just not there and it was a little frustrating for me. I use adobe and love it but need something to create templates..


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Amanda,
is there something in particular you are wanting to know/do we will try our best to help. just let us know I am an adobe fan too.


----------



## Amandazon247 (Dec 2, 2010)

No Evie no particular question.. I just downloaded the demo and it didn't seem to do things the way the videos say to do them ... even Sandy Jo's videos.. (which are awesome by the way) wont let you follow with the demo.. I was a little diaappointed with that and its frustrating.. I do understand the not being able to cut or save .. but the limited functionality isnt a good seller ... I was pretty sure I was going to buy this until the demo now I am waiting and checking out others..


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Amanda,, if i can help you just let me know,, 

This is one way to try to work with a program side by side .
I do this with corel..

I open my program I am working in,, then I also open up the video,,

The videos you can pause or stop,,, and when i want to try something that is what I do then bring up my corel or whatever program and try it,, then go back to the video screen and retry or move on....

Hope this helps

Sandy jo


----------



## Amandazon247 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks Sandy Jo ... I have dual monitors and watched very carefully ... step by step.. I think its more they didnt put all the functionality in the demo.. and I understand why but its kinda frustrating .. I am looking at some tutorials for making my own in illustrator.. and it looks promising but we shall see.. From your videos it looked like just do this and it was fine ... Even with something as simple as type three letters and then add stones it doesnt do it right ... but I am still thinking on it ... I wonder if it has a money back guarentee??  just kidding ...


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Just find the software that is right,,,, for you,,, 

If things are not working like you want,, the design needs to be larger to fit the stones in,, or the stones are to large for that font or design,,, 

Just do all your homework and again make the choice that is good for you.

I was working with winpcsign2011. in the videos

I am not sure which version demo you were using , I know some programs have some features the others do not.

I would be happy to help however I can.


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

I now understand better. I bought the cheaper cousin (Funtimescrapbook) and played with it then saw all the different things I wished I could have blocked and then jumped in and bought winpcsign. I looked at the demo and see why you are frustrated,it does limit you. Good luck in your search, if you have other questions there are many here to asist.



Amandazon247 said:


> No Evie no particular question.. I just downloaded the demo and it didn't seem to do things the way the videos say to do them ... even Sandy Jo's videos.. (which are awesome by the way) wont let you follow with the demo.. I was a little diaappointed with that and its frustrating.. I do understand the not being able to cut or save .. but the limited functionality isnt a good seller ... I was pretty sure I was going to buy this until the demo now I am waiting and checking out others..


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Can one of you detail in "specific user friendly terms" EXACTLY what YOU are using in WinPC Sign that you didn't have available in Funtime? The only reason I ask is that I've watched paper crafters design whatever they've needed for years in Funtime... especially Melinda Stolarek who is brilliant at Funtime.... and apart from the additional drivers and features for printing that are in Win PC Sign, I've never quite understood what differences would apply to those doing rhinestone designing.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

SandyMcC said:


> Can one of you detail in "specific user friendly terms" EXACTLY what YOU are using in WinPC Sign that you didn't have available in Funtime? The only reason I ask is that I've watched paper crafters design whatever they've needed for years in Funtime... especially Melinda Stolarek who is brilliant at Funtime.... and apart from the additional drivers and features for printing that are in Win PC Sign, I've never quite understood what differences would apply to those doing rhinestone designing.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


Hi, Sandy! I'm happy to answer your question with one answer off the top of my head!
I was on the phone with a customer the other day who has Funtime and we were walking through designing a phrase in rhinestones. She chose a true type font that she liked and I asked her to convert it to a bitmap and then do a centerline trace on it. She couldn't. It's only available on the full Pro version of WinPCSIGN. I use that feature every single day so it's more than paid for itself. It makes it so much easier to stone a font as a single line font if I can utilize that tool. Fortunately, my customer already has CorelDraw so she was able to export into CorelDraw and do the centerline trace there and then export it as another eps and import it into Funtime, but that seems like a lot of work. Not a huge deal for her because she already has the $500 CorelDraw program, but for someone just starting out who wants to easily rhinestone a variety of fonts, $200 for a complete design software is a much less expensive alternative.
The reason I chose it despite the fact that I already had CorelDraw and AI was because the cutter I had at the time wouldn't cut from there. I wanted something that I could design in from start to finish and cut from all in one program. I hated the software that my cutter came with.
I know that you use ACS and I have to admit that I don't know much about it but would like to. I'm trying to become more educated in all of the rhinestone design software available on the market today. I'm looking at learning R-Wear as well but it appears that it can only cut to a Roland cutter.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

So, you're saying that you can't convert an image to a bitmap in Funtime? Because I know it has center line tracing, for sure. But that's weird, because I could have sworn you could export as a JPG or BMP from Funtime? No?

I really don't know the answer... I do only know KNK and ACS and we don't have to convert text to a raster to use center line trace. And I did know that Funtime required a raster for center line trace... but I'm still confused then... can you export as a raster and then re-import? I can find out from Melinda if you guys want me to...


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

SandyMcC said:


> Can one of you detail in "specific user friendly terms" EXACTLY what YOU are using in WinPC Sign that you didn't have available in Funtime?
> Vectorization and Printing for sure but.. stencil bridge (I made my own ), wysiwyg,and engraving, in the Shape flydown, the 3D in the Tools flydown and the engraving feature I would have liked to had those.
> 
> 
> ...


 Hope this will help as when I first started looking at the different software and reading this part of the forum I was looking for papercrafting software


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

DivineBling said:


> I was on the phone with a customer the other day who has Funtime and we were walking through designing a phrase in rhinestones. She chose a true type font that she liked and I asked her to convert it to a bitmap and then do a centerline trace on it. She couldn't.


In Funtime, you do not need to convert text to a bitmap image before doing a centerline trace. You apply a centerline trace directly to the original text. This works differently than WinPCSIGN, which currently does require that text be converted to a bitmap image first. Hope this helps.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Eview1 said:


> Vectorization and Printing for sure but.. stencil bridge (I made my own ), wysiwyg,and engraving, in the Shape flydown, the 3D in the Tools flydown and the engraving feature I would have liked to had those.


Let's start with vectorization... Funtime has great vectorization, unless you're referring to the $50 version, which has none, correct? Or does the vectorization work much better in WinPC Sign?


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

I have the cheap version so no vectorization etc as per my post above but with winpc I am now ok




SandyMcC said:


> Let's start with vectorization... Funtime has great vectorization, unless you're referring to the $50 version, which has none, correct? Or does the vectorization work much better in WinPC Sign?


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Eview1 said:


> I have the cheap version so no vectorization etc as per my post above but with winpc I am now ok


Thanks! That makes sense. It gets confusing when members post about Funtime and it's not not clear which version is being compared to Winpcsign.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Maybe there needs to be a modification to that comparison table we had... where we make it clearer what some of the functions actually do and then have a check list of which functions are in each of the three versions? Would that make sense?

Here's the comparison table we started. Maybe those who have an understanding of ALL three versions could help get a second set of columns completed for the $50 version. And then, those who are prospective buyers, could be referred to this chart to better understand the differences. 

Comparison of Funtime to WinPC Sign

Also... what do you use the engraving feature for? I saw in one of Sandy Jo's videos that she was using it to create inlines, but isn't it faster to do that using the Transformation function?


----------



## Amandazon247 (Dec 2, 2010)

Well Sandy Jo I bought the WINPCSIGNPRO 2010 today ... mainly because I love your videos.. and the price was right .. I have a feeling the full version will do better than the demo and I have been reading up on the tweaking ... I wonder if when you get some time if you might do a video on tweaking a curved object ... or how to fill an object that didnt quite fill all the way... I cant wait to start learning from you ... thanks for all you do ..


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

amanda,, I will be glad to help you figure all this out, 

I had a lil surgery yesterday , so by the time you get your software,, I should be on the mend and ready to help.


----------



## BlingMeNow (Feb 27, 2011)

sjidohair said:


> Here is the first Lesson on Winpc type softwares,
> 
> This Lesson is a basic example of how to create a 2 color Design
> 
> ...


Hi, do ypu show anything in your video or is it just you talking, in my video that I see the mouse never moves.. Im so lost


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

i start out talking but then go right into the video, 
It is not all just talking,, 

but i do have a habit of talking alot,,, lol

just keep watching it,, and you should see it just fine


----------



## BlingMeNow (Feb 27, 2011)

ha ha,, im such a dork!! mine must have froze,, all I heard was talking and seen the same pic.. second time was PERFECT!!! great Vid!!!!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

glad it helped,,, 

sometimes they get a lil funky when we host them on you tube,,so i checked too,,


----------



## KK1924 (Dec 9, 2010)

I just received Winpcsign 2010 today. I haven't installed it yet, but I have been watching some of your videos Sandy and they are great! I am really looking forward to installing and using it!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

If i can help,, let me know, I love this program


Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## BlingMeNow (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi, I seen your video on how to make an outline with rhinestones, but I was wondering 2 things,, does it show how to print it and also how would I make a item with rhinestones as the outline as you showed (which was a great video) with vinyl inside..
thanks a million


----------



## BlingMeNow (Feb 27, 2011)

Eview1 said:


> I have the cheap version so no vectorization etc as per my post above but with winpc I am now ok


 \\\\\\\\\\\\\\

Eview, there is a great software out there, its called vector magic, email me and ill help you with it


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

BlingMeNow said:


> Hi, I seen your video on how to make an outline with rhinestones, but I was wondering 2 things,, does it show how to print it and also how would I make a item with rhinestones as the outline as you showed (which was a great video) with vinyl inside..
> thanks a million



Bling me 

If you want to make a vinyl image on the inside,, just do a outline of that image,, then stone just the outline,, 

then make your template , or handset pattern from that,.

anytime you are wanting to print a handset pattern that image needs to be mirrored.. before hitting print.


MMM


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks I am not having problems, I also have Illustrator and Winpc pro. When things get really crazy I have a few Digital instructors and designers to bounce things off of Thank you so very much for your thought to help me



BlingMeNow said:


> \\\\\\\\\\\\\\
> 
> Eview, there is a great software out there, its called vector magic, email me and ill help you with it


----------



## StarlightTshirts (Dec 24, 2010)

What am I missing? I have watched your videos several times. I want to create RHS outlined in red & filled in blue. I "stone" the design. I use the lasso tool to change the color of the stones I want to be the outline. I go to the cut icon & it says that there is only one color. What am I missing?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Melissa, have you downloaded the latest update? One of the older versions doesn't show the colors in the cut box.


----------



## StarlightTshirts (Dec 24, 2010)

No, I have not. Just recently got the software. How do I do that?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

StarlightTshirts said:


> What am I missing? I have watched your videos several times. I want to create RHS outlined in red & filled in blue. I "stone" the design. I use the lasso tool to change the color of the stones I want to be the outline. I go to the cut icon & it says that there is only one color. What am I missing?



I believe you have downloaded the last update,or it upgraded with your purchase,, 

The last download has a Glitch,,, it takes away the passes that you can do double cuts with,,or 2 passes, you still select the 2 or 3 passes in the toolbar but it only cuts one pass,,,, 

It also takes away the color seperation,,

DO NOT UPDATE TO THE LATEST UPDATE..
******************************
******************************
Untill Ivan at Funtime has fixed this glitch,

You will need to contact your seller of your software to help you get back to the older version.

You will also have a hard time with the eps file import with this glitch,, you will want to go back to a older update untill this has been corrected by the manufacturer.

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

StarlightTshirts said:


> What am I missing? I have watched your videos several times. I want to create RHS outlined in red & filled in blue. I "stone" the design. I use the lasso tool to change the color of the stones I want to be the outline. I go to the cut icon & it says that there is only one color. What am I missing?


If you are using a fill color to differentiate the rhinestones, then remove the outline color around each rhinestone (as that takes precedence over fill color).


----------



## StarlightTshirts (Dec 24, 2010)

Thank you for the info. I have emailed the seller. Just hafta wait for response.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

StarlightTshirts said:


> Thank you for the info. I have emailed the seller. Just hafta wait for response.


I had this same issue when i did the last update, I went back to the 2nd to last update with the help of whom I purchased my software from and everything is working like a Dream.

The real test if it is a update problem is,, when you open your software, does it ask you to update,, ?

If it does not,, then you most likely have the last bad update.

I think Divine has the last update working on her software,, so it is a weird glitch where some have it some do not.

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

sjidohair said:


> I believe you have downloaded the last update,or it upgraded with your purchase,,
> 
> The last download has a Glitch,,, it takes away the passes that you can do double cuts with,,or 2 passes, you still select the 2 or 3 passes in the toolbar but it only cuts one pass,,,,
> 
> ...


We are running the lastest update of this software and have none of these issue. I will be contacting the manufacturer tomorrow to discuss these claims to see if they have received reports from their own customers regarding these issues. We have received no such reports from our own customers.


----------



## StarlightTshirts (Dec 24, 2010)

I removed the outline color as you suggested and the problem was corrected. Thank you for the fast reply & assistance.


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

StarlightTshirts said:


> I removed the outline color as you suggested and the problem was corrected. Thank you for the fast reply & assistance.


You bet!


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

sjidohair said:


> I believe you have downloaded the last update,or it upgraded with your purchase,,
> 
> The last download has a Glitch,,, it takes away the passes that you can do double cuts with,,or 2 passes, you still select the 2 or 3 passes in the toolbar but it only cuts one pass,,,,
> 
> ...


I spoke to the manufacturer this morning. They indicated that these features have been retested successfully in their latest update (they were alerted to this thread last night) and that they have not had any support calls regarding these issues.

My suggestion is that if anyone experiences something with their software that they do not believe is working as documented or expected, to please contact the distributor they purchased their software from in order for them to help to address their specific issues or concerns. The manufacturer indicated that if it is determined to be an issue that needs to be addressed by them, the distributor can get that information to them so that they can work to get it resolved.


----------



## CELEBRATIONS (Feb 16, 2011)

Ok, so how is a 3rd color template created ?


----------

